# Apple Jack Wine



## wineforfun (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a recipe for Apple Jack wine that is pretty simple. My question is that I noticed on another thread(I believe Ghetto wine) that someone had mentioned without the use of chemicals, it could not stay bottled for very long.
6c sugar
2 containers of apple juice concentrate
1/4tsp cinnamon
1/8tsp nutmeg
1/4tsp yeast-champagne Red Star

Combine all, but yeast, and add to gallon carboy. Then add in yeast and stir well. Place stopper/airlock on and it will take 30-60 days.

When time to bottle this, is it necessary to add chemicals, etc. to have the wine last for over a year, etc.? The person that made the recipe stated they used no chemicals or clearing agents.

Thanks for the help. This looks tasty.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 28, 2012)

wineforfun said:


> I have a recipe for Apple Jack wine that is pretty simple. My question is that I noticed on another thread(I believe Ghetto wine) that someone had mentioned without the use of chemicals, it could not stay bottled for very long.
> 6c sugar
> 2 containers of apple juice concentrate
> 1/4tsp cinnamon
> ...




this looks more like a basic spiced apple wine to me, i thought apple jack wine was when you take what you make above and let it freeze while still in a bucket and scoop the ice crystals off the top making an apple flavor and alcohol concentrate. or crazy high abv with apple flavoring  like if you can get it cold enough you can reach like 30 something %. but that's like super cold. 

this method seems to me a good one to start at like a 1.100 use a yeast that dies out at about 12-13% let it clear and stabilize then rack it to your bucket to hold sugar and flavor then bump ABV up to whatever the outdoor temp/freezer temp will allow.


----------



## Thig (Nov 28, 2012)

Most home chest freezers can easily get to-20 degrees at which the alcohol is 27% if the ice is removed from the apple wine. If you can get it down to -30 the alcohol is 33%.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah there ya go


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 29, 2012)

21 days in and still fermenting. It has slowed down but is still going. 

dend,
Yeah, I guess it isn't like the std. Apple Jack recipes, that is just the name that this person gave the recipe. I am going to just let it ferment til it stops then backsweeten a little and see what we've got.


----------



## Dend78 (Nov 29, 2012)

21 days wow, what was starting sg?


----------



## grapeman (Nov 30, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> this looks more like a basic spiced apple wine to me, i thought apple jack wine was when you take what you make above and let it freeze while still in a bucket and scoop the ice crystals off the top making an apple flavor and alcohol concentrate. or crazy high abv with apple flavoring  like if you can get it cold enough you can reach like 30 something %. but that's like super cold.
> 
> this method seems to me a good one to start at like a 1.100 use a yeast that dies out at about 12-13% let it clear and stabilize then rack it to your bucket to hold sugar and flavor then bump ABV up to whatever the outdoor temp/freezer temp will allow.


 

This process is known as Fractional Distillation and discussions on Distillation are not allowed in Texas where the forum is based so we need to limit the discussion to what type of wine you are making and not the process. Don't want to stop freedom of the presses, but you don't want the Feds knocking on your door either.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 30, 2012)

I agree - distilling discussions are not allowed in this forum..


----------



## wineforfun (Nov 30, 2012)

Dend78 said:


> 21 days wow, what was starting sg?



Not sure as the recipe just called to mix all ingredients together, ie: sugar, apple juice concentrate, cinammon, nutmeg and yeast. Then transfer immediately to the carboy. They said it typically takes 30-60 days to finish depending on temp., conditions, etc.

I just found the recipe while searching the net for 1gal. recipes. It was from someone in the UK with a wine/cooking page.


----------



## Dend78 (Dec 4, 2012)

okay so basically you are primary fermenting in a carboy, but still 21 days is a good haul, temp was gonna be my next question haha. worth a shot its pretty close to what i did, along with a few others. its drinkable early but the longer i let it sit the better it seems to get, the edges smooth out and its really nice and im only a couple of months in on it.


----------

